# Cryptics Mating



## Paradoxica (Dec 21, 2012)

Today i made my first attempt at breeding my Cryptic mantids. The male took a full hour to creep the 9 inches he had to cover to reach her.

Once he made it there he still had a ways to go...



























Then he decided to wait there for the next 10 hours






But finally ...






They've been attached for nearly an hour and a half now


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds like my Marbleds except your male knows what he's doing. Do you have a community going? separate by sex maybe? or do you keep them all separate? And I'm guessing the males are in a different room than the females.


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 21, 2012)

I only seperated the 1 adult male after he tried to eat the female while she was sub. I live in a small studio apartment though so it's not really an option to put him in a different room


----------



## Danny. (Dec 22, 2012)

An hour to creep 9 inchs!?!? And I thought my male Ghostie was frustrating. Haha

Anyway, congrats B! Hopefully they mate more and you get a buncha Ooths!


----------



## aNisip (Dec 22, 2012)

Danny. said:


> An hour to creep 9 inchs!?!? And I thought my male Ghostie was frustrating. Hopefully they mate more and you get a buncha Ooths!


I second that!

:clap: congratz!

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## agent A (Dec 22, 2012)

very skittish guys, my male when i had them only mated with 1 female once, took 5 attempts to get them to connect and they connected for less than 2 hours but he got the job done and i had 30 nymphs hatch abt 5 weeks later


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 3, 2013)

Well today has been a big day for me, I found a pretiosa ooth on this lady's mesh in her tank..

It's sooooo tiny! Although I'm not sure what I was expecting from such a small species.

She mated 3 times so I think the odds are pretty good for fertility.

I'll try to get a pick tomorrow.


----------



## Danny. (Jan 4, 2013)

Love the cryptic look on these. How small are they?


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 4, 2013)

This big...






They are so dainty!


----------



## Danny. (Jan 4, 2013)

Are they aggressive?


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 4, 2013)

Danny. said:


> Are they aggressive?


No. Very communal species.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Jan 4, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> No. Very communal species.


As communal as they get  .


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 4, 2013)

here's the pics


----------



## agent A (Jan 4, 2013)

Seems normal size

U will be surprised at the size and quantity of the nymphs that can come out of these things, its quite amazing :lol:


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 4, 2013)

agent A said:


> Seems normal size U will be surprised at the size and quantity of the nymphs that can come out of these things, its quite amazing :lol:


thats how I felt with my odontos too. watching so many come out of such a small ooth I still have no idea how they all fit in there. I hope my Cryptics hatch soon


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 4, 2013)

agent A said:


> Seems normal size
> 
> U will be surprised at the size and quantity of the nymphs that can come out of these things, its quite amazing :lol:


How is the nymphs mortality rate with these guys?


----------



## agent A (Jan 4, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> How is the nymphs mortality rate with these guys?


Very low

Lowest ive ever seen

Out of 30 i hatched once only 1 died


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 11, 2013)

This is kind of a random question, but how far down do the nymphs hang from the ooth when they hatch?


----------



## agent A (Jan 11, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> This is kind of a random question, but how far down do the nymphs hang from the ooth when they hatch?


abt twice the ooths height


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 23, 2013)

My first female layed her forth ooth yesterday. Thats about every 6 days!

I also mated my second female yesterday, I wasn't sure the male connected until I saw this a few minutes ago...

(Hastily shot photos)

Ejecting the spermatophor







My flash went off while she was trying to wipe it off on the glass.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats dude. I wish mine would hatch already. They may end up being duds. I was looking forward to them too.


----------



## Montana (Jan 23, 2013)

Good luck with the ooths and congrats on the successful matings! Let me know if you have an extra ooth or spare nymphs you'd like to unload.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks. As long as my male was fertile I should have a TON of nymphs soon.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Jan 24, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> Congrats dude. I wish mine would hatch already. They may end up being duds. I was looking forward to them too.


Mine never hatched either. Did your Bleph? At this point I would still incubate them but there is a good chance they won't hatch. I cut mine open and it was completely dried up and brown (dud).


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 24, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> Mine never hatched either. Did your Bleph? At this point I would still incubate them but there is a good chance they won't hatch. I cut mine open and it was completely dried up and brown (dud).


My mendica haven't hatched yet either. I talked to niko and he said he's had some really long incubation periods for sybillas. Its been a month since I got them, so if they haven't hatched in a week or two they're duds too.


----------



## mantid_mike (Feb 2, 2013)

Put me on your list, Brian! Been wanting to try this species for some time.


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 2, 2013)

you got it


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 15, 2013)

Right before I took my GF to work this morning I finally got to witness an ooth being laid...






This is #7 from this girl.

Once i got back home I saw what I've really been waiting for!
















Before anyone asks, I was worried I would damage such a tiny ooth if I ripped it off the mesh so I just made a makeshift incubator around them.


----------



## Danny. (Feb 15, 2013)

Congratz dude! Keep me posted if you sell any.


----------



## sally (Feb 15, 2013)

nice. lots and lots of mouths little mouths to feed


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats they're adorable


----------



## agent A (Feb 15, 2013)

Well played


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 21, 2013)

A couple days ago I mated female #3, as I left for work I saw she started laying her first ooth. I just checked on her and she was just finishing her second ooth!?! I know the first one is a little small, but it still looks like a full ooth.


----------



## aNisip (Feb 21, 2013)

:clap: Congrats with all the success you have had with these guys Bri! Those make-shift incubators are a great idea!  

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## agent A (Feb 21, 2013)

I love sybillas! Their nymphal mortality is so low its not even funny!!


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 21, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Andrew


Thanks  



agent A said:


> I love sybillas! Their nymphal mortality is so low its not even funny!!


That's what it seems like, except for the couple that died at my stupid/clumsy hand  :angel:


----------



## Danny. (Feb 21, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> Thanks
> 
> That's what it seems like, except for the couple that died at my stupid/clumsy hand  :angel:


Accidentally squashed some?


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 21, 2013)

Danny. said:


> Accidentally squashed some?


That was the lucky one, the other got ripped in two.


----------



## twolfe (Feb 21, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Plex (Feb 21, 2013)

Congratulations- such cute little guys!!


----------



## Paradoxica (Mar 4, 2013)

3rd ooth hatching right now!







The first batch still haven't molted though.


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow, they are so adorable... Are you gonna sell them? I would like to buy some :tt2:


----------



## Paradoxica (Mar 22, 2013)

Check out this monster ooth!

The smaller one hatched +30 nymphs, I can't wait to see how many the giant one will hatch.


----------



## agent A (Mar 22, 2013)

i find smaller ooths hatched more babiez


----------

